# Still looking for used Benzing clock.



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I am looking for a used Benzing clock. Let me know if you have one.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is one on Craigslist http://wheeling.craigslist.org/ele/1713586961.html


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Our club may have one. Never been out of the box. I'll try and get the price soon.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Our club secretary said we have a Benzing Express that is new and never been out of the box. I'm not sure yet if or how many antennas there are - he's still looking for them. He said $500. I have not researched to know what they cost new. I hope to get it in my hands and see exactly what all is there and can maybe take some photos.


----------



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

dstephenson,
Thanks for asking. I am new at this, is this clock is what they using out there? The club that i am going to join is using Benzing. I heard Benzing have different models like M1, M2, G, Atis, Atis Top. What is the different between them? In the mean time i have to find out if my club is giong to use this model.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

pigeonslover said:


> dstephenson,
> Thanks for asking. I am new at this, is this clock is what they using out there? The club that i am going to join is using Benzing. I heard Benzing have different models like M1, M2, G, Atis, Atis Top. What is the different between them? In the mean time i have to find out if my club is giong to use this model.


I still use an old wind-up clock, so I'm not well versed on the electronic clocks, I'm sorry. Our club bought a handful of Benzing Expresses plus the main club unit and now nobody uses them. This unit I'm posting photos of was bought as an extra because they were a better price when bought as a set for a club. No one ever used it or bought it from the club. There is only one member in our club using electronic timers now and he switched to Unikon. 

So I'm afraid I can't tell you much about the different models, cables, antennas, etc. Below are photos of what we have. There are no antennas or antenna cables - only the unit and a power supply and mounting screws - exactly what you see in the photos. Our club secretary said he paid $575 when he bought it a few years ago (maybe three years??).

If someone is interested in it (or maybe even some of the other member's units that they aren't using anymore), let me know.

Again, I can't tell you much about how the thing operates or which antenna go with, etc. I can only tell you what I have in my hands which is what is in the pictures. He says he wants $500 for it, but I imagine he'll listen to offers. I have to context to tell you what it's worth currently, only what our secretary thinks it's worth


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

*More photos*


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

If your going with benzing I recommend either the M-1 or the G-2 in the electronics, but I will say if you want a good benzing, a manual clock is still hard to beat and very reasonable to purchase, as people switch to the electronic clocks M-1 and G-2's they will usually put there older manual clocks up for sale on eBay just before young bird season which in my area starts in September so july and August are good times to look for clocks on eBay, prices go from around $75.00 To $125.00 depending on make and model, stay away from the older wooden timers, there are plenty of newer benzings or stb clocks still around in perfect working order! Good luck in your search!


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

*Good Advice*

DeeJay is giving you good advice. I'm just getting into racing. My club uses Benzing, but the members have encouraged me to use one of the older clocks described by DEEJAY. This gives me time to see if I want to stay racing and to put together the money for an eclock. You have to be home on race day to use the older clocks, but it allows you to compete. Get with your club and see if someone can lend you one or sell one cheap. Also, if someone is sitting out of a season they may lend you their eclock.


----------

